# Graphics bei Java aufteilen



## Guest (18. Jun 2005)

Wie kann ich bei Java ein Image file in viele Teil aufteilen ?


----------



## Sky (22. Jun 2005)

Hä ?

Willst Du quasi n-Files erstellen, die jeweils eine bestimmte Größe haben? Oder willst Du n-Files erstellen, die einen bestimmten Bildausschnitt enthalten???


----------



## Gast (23. Jun 2005)

Ich will n Files ersteleen, die einen bestimten Bildauschnitt erhalteni


----------



## Sky (23. Jun 2005)

BufferedImage#getSubimage


----------

